# Rs.1000 for month Legal download



## paroh (Apr 24, 2010)

If Rs.1000 for month and unlimited download for a month. So how many of u  agree to pay Rs 1000 for legal movie or music download.


----------



## eggman (Apr 25, 2010)

????????????


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 25, 2010)

Why we pay when we are already downloading unlimited for free !!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 25, 2010)

Paying Rs. 1700 per Month for Unlimited Internet.
and you already know why people pay for Unlimited Internet.


i guess you mean paying Rs.1000 to Govt. or any other organizations.
and download Unlimited Movies Music Legally.

correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Aerohawk (Apr 27, 2010)

Never, This should make it clear.


----------

